# Dolphin or Porpoise ???



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

So what is the flipper that we see around here, and what is the difference ???????


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

It is a dolphin I only use porpoise so ppl arent confused when I say dolphin when I'm speaking about the dolphin fish.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i stritcly use porpoise because my ex gf hated it when i would say "hunnie i caught some dolphin today" so yeh the fear is instilled into me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bottlenose Dolphin for the most part

Offshore they are joined by several other species of dolphins


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

^ X2

It bugs the heck out of me every time I hear someone call a dolphin a porpoise. Dolphin and porpoise belong to two separate families. Alas, common names are the bane of biology...

Here's an excellent simple depiction of the main differences:
http://www.knewance.com/comparisons/dolphin-v-porpoise.html

Here's a list of the extant marine mammals that inhabit the Gulf of Mexico:
http://www.sci.tamucc.edu/tmmsn/29Species/marine.html

You'll see that there are no species of porpoise listed.

Also, until relatively recently, there used to be 30 species of marine mammals living the gulf. The 30th was the Caribbean monk seal. Sadly, they were hunted to extinction.


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

I grew up in the Keys in the 60's and all the locals called flipper a porpoise and a dolphin (mahi mahi, dorado) was the fish..There was no confusion about either.. It wasn't until I moved up here that I heard folks calling flipper a dolphin...and to be honest I believe bottle nose dolphin to be correct... Not saying porpoise is politically correct, but in my book flipper will always be a porpoise.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Good info guys, I always called them dolphin but wasn't sure if I was correct.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

PBTH said:


> ^ X2
> 
> It bugs the heck out of me every time I hear someone call a dolphin a porpoise. Dolphin and porpoise belong to two separate families. Alas, common names are the bane of biology...
> 
> ...


I`m with you on that, it bothers me when people say, look at the porpoise. I have a fishing buddy that calls them that, irritates the hell out me.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

catfever24 said:


> I`m with you on that, it bothers me when people say, look at the porpoise. I have a fishing buddy that calls them that, irritates the hell out me.


Yeah but if we're trolling and I say "look dolphin" ppl could misconstrue that as the fish (which we are after) so porpoise in that aspect helps to avoid confusion. That's why I say it.


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

I call blue runners hardtails, ladyfish skipjacks, sunfish mola mola, alewifes LYs and dorados mahi mahi...


It's all relative


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Either way, Flipper needs to let me reel in my bait before snatching it.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

PBTH said:


> ^ X2
> 
> It bugs the heck out of me every time I hear someone call a dolphin a porpoise. Dolphin and porpoise belong to two separate families. Alas, common names are the bane of biology...
> 
> ...


Ditto. Irritates me too. Heard voices getting raised more than a few times on the piers with people arguing that they are a porpoise. 

Same with antlers and horns. Deer have antlers and cattle have horns.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with you guys. I've had grown-ass men (way older than me) argue to the point if yelling about it. It isn't hard to see these are dolphin. All ya gotta do is compare pictures. You don't even have to read anything...


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

KnotForReel said:


> I call blue runners hardtails, ladyfish skipjacks, sunfish mola mola, alewifes LYs and dorados mahi mahi...
> 
> 
> It's all relative


Can't count the peeps I fish with who don't know that a skipjack is a "ladyfeesh"! Salted skipjack was a mainstay for snapper fishin' in th' sixties with a triple hook rig!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I was told that Mahi, Dorado, "Dolphin" are called Dolphin because they can bee seen swimming like a real "Dolphin" (porpoise) when they jump like a "Dolphin" (porpoise) after their prey.

They both chase by "porpoising" forward in and out of the water.

I try to stick to Mahi and Porpoise to lessen the confusion.



Jim


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

On my boat its Dolphin, Ling, Jewfish, and Chofers 

Cobia and pinfish are acceptable alternatives 

Mahi is allowed you are from Hawaii, maybe the left coast , or if you just go ahead and acknowledge that you vote democratic and want to be seen as politically correct by other liberals.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Sooo.....If I'm tearin' ass across the bay and I don't have enough bow-down trim set and the front of the boat starts kinda bouncing should I call that "dolphining"?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dolphin, porpoise, they both grill up equally nice


----------

